# Looking for some help



## railmitt (Feb 20, 2007)

All I could tell you would be to go to a pro shop that has a reputable name and they should be able to help you.Because what's right for me may not be right for you.On top of that we all have certain little something we want from our equipment, for some it's speed, for some it's accessaries or options, others want single cam or some want twin cam. Just tell them what you want in a bow such as light weight, speed, dependability, adjustable weight, and on and on and on and so forth.Good luck, and happy hunting.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

You have a long draw length so stay away from short bows. The string angle can be a problem. The Bowmadness XL would fit you well.


----------

